# my beautiful baby girl is here!!!



## duejan19th

hey ladies, i went in for my c-section on the 14th as some of u already know but had to be sent home due to emergancys coming in, so i went back in on tuesday the 15th and my baby girl was born via c-section at 2.49pm weighing in at 8lb 3 oz at 39 weeks, i couldnt believe she weighed that much and asked for proof...lol, we both came home on the 18th and both of us are doing well, i have a brilliant baby she is so good, we called her marina roser and im so proud i feel like a first time mum all over again. i will post the full birth story a little later for you all to read and anyone having a c-section for the first time soon dont be worried its the best experiance in the world and i wouldnt change it for anyone it was fantastic and daddy even got to cut the cord and i held her whilst still on the operating table so i feel i still had the bond and wasnt robbed of anything like some people say they have felt after a section, i would do it all over again and i will post pics as soon as i upload them onto pc.

:cloud9::crib:


----------



## cupcake

congrats!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation, cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats!! Thanks for the reassurance on the c-section, can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Looking forwards to seeing a few pics!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## AquaDementia

aww, congratulations!!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your little bundle!


----------



## Naimi

Congratulations hun, glad everything went well

Naimi xx


----------



## ColtonsMom

Congrats! Glad everything went well! Thats my fear for a csection.. that I wont be able to hold him right after. I guess it just depends on the hospital though. I need to ask my doc at my next appointment.
Anyways, cannot wait to see pictures!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations glad everything went well.


----------



## Stef

congratulations x


----------



## Serene123

Congrats!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## jenny873

congratulations! x


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

congrats!


----------



## Mango

Congrats!! Glad to hear your delivery went well!!
Was Charlie super excited?


----------



## sweetsammi

Congtats hun! xx:hugs:


----------



## supernurse

Awh, well done and congratulations to you all. xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni


----------



## Louisa K

Awww Congrats, looking forward to seeing some pictures !!


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats to you, and your Family!!


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Congrats!


----------



## Jenny

Aww, congrats on your little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie5120

congratulations thats brilliant :)


----------



## Tilly

Congrats :D


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!! 

I can't believe after all that build up you had to wait another day!

I love her name! Well done hun! x


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats hun xxx


----------

